
Estimates of the Prevalence of Underlying Conditions Among COVID-19 Patients - cVwEq
https://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/volumes/69/wr/mm6913e2.htm
======
cVwEq
OP here. If you are sick of COVID-19 stuff, I'm sorry. I found this useful for
calculating the chances that zero/one/two of my partner and I are
hospitalized, admitted to the ICU, or dies.

Given our underlying conditions, my rough calculations show a 6/1000 chance
one of us is hospitalized, 0/1000 chance (rounded down) that both are
hospitalized. Good news since we have kids.

Furthermore, a 1/1000 chance one of us is admitted to the ICU, and 0/1000
(rounded down) one or both of us dies.

Edit: Used a Monte Carlo simulation (n=10000) with a simple probability chain.
Caveats and assumptions abound and YMMV, of course.

